# Hater and RB32 discussing fish feeding and growth!



## Hater

RallyNovaRon said:


> Just wondering if it is possible to over feed a P? Will they stop when they are full?


Yes you can overfeed Piranhas. What will happen is, they will become obesse.

Look up RB_32 RBP or look at his avatar for example.

Hater


----------



## ZOSICK

Hater said:


> Just wondering if it is possible to over feed a P? Will they stop when they are full?


Yes you can overfeed Piranhas. What will happen is, they will become obesse.

Look up RB_32 RBP or look at his avatar for example.

Hater
[/quote]

wow, you are a hater...

lets keep ostrasizing every member that doest do things your way....

geek


----------



## Hater

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Just wondering if it is possible to over feed a P? Will they stop when they are full?


Yes you can overfeed Piranhas. What will happen is, they will become obesse.

Look up RB_32 RBP or look at his avatar for example.

Hater
[/quote]

wow, you are a hater...

lets keep ostrasizing every member that doest do things your way....

geek
[/quote]

Dude I don't ostrasize anyone, RB_32 Piranhas are seriously obesse. Their is no other way of putting it.

And I'm not disagreing with anyone on this thread, I'm simply poiting out what will happen if your Piranhas on a ground beef diet.

Jerk


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## NeXuS

i dont think rb_32 feeds his huge ugly P with ground beef


----------



## Hater

NeXuS said:


> i dont think rb_32 feeds his huge ugly P with ground beef


You are right Nexus he doesn't. He feeds his Piranhas Salmon.

However, both salmon and ground beef are very high in fat and in the end. You will have the same result.

How do you think those Grisly bear gain all that weight in such little time?

Here is a quote from Frank:



> A VARIABLE steady diet is always BEST. Feeding just one or two types of food is not nutritious and can lead to health problems, particularly FAT. Beef heart is a nutritious food rich in protein, however its downside, it also has fat that can accumilate in the liver. *I'm sure there are plenty of examples (RB32 comes to mind on feeding mostly salmon, rich in fat)* on what one diet can do. You won't be able to convince everyone and sometimes its just knowing when to end the argument on your side. You'll find that eventually (once a few fish have died), they'll either quit the hobby or get the message.


And RB_32 did start a thread in this forum stating how he got his pygos so fat:

RB_32 Thread

And yes, I'm a hater and I've been drinking plenty of that hatorade









Hater


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## ICEE

I think you feed more then salmon

RB are they still alive???


----------



## RB 32

...


----------



## NeXuS

do you buy the salmon steak thingys? seems like that would get expensive fast


----------



## Hater

RB 32 said:


> Yes Hater knows exactly what I feed my piranhas...
> 
> hey hater you start feeding salmon and lets see if you can grow big piranhas fast..


Actually since you asked, I have a Ternetzi(yellow natteri) at around 11-12" and is no were near as fat, obesse and ugly looking as those thing you call Piranhas. I also have 2 Super Reds at around 9-10" and unlike you, I'm not afraid to show my fishes.

So here you go:









That is Kimbo. As you can see, he is in a 150 gl tank and it looks tight on him. Also notice how they are not disturbing to look at.









That is one of my super red, the bigger one at around 10".

Let see yours, I dare you to post a pic of them that is not in a bucket.

Hater


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Hater

RB 32 said:


> Talk to me if/when you get your super reds in the 14 inch range...


You have yet to show me or anyone in this forum, that any of your Piranhas is over 6". All you do is post a pic of an obesse Red Belly in a bucket but you show no proof that it's over 14" or near it.

Just put up or shut up, pics and proof please.

Hater


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Be nice..and no personal attacks...or this topic will be removed. It is an interesting discussion when handled like adults.


----------



## Hater

Grosse Gurke said:


> Be nice..and no personal attacks...or this topic will be removed. It is an interesting discussion when handled like adults.


What happened here Jeff? This is not what I was intending when I was answering the the question.



> Search....I posted pics with a ruler not too long ago...


I saw those pics and there were questions about whether or not the Piranhas were in the same bucket when the pictures were taken.

All you have to do is put a measuring tape in front of the tank and take a full tank shot. The size doesn't have to be exact but just by looking at the tape, we can take an educated guess at the size of the fishes.

Hater


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Hater said:


> Be nice..and no personal attacks...or this topic will be removed. It is an interesting discussion when handled like adults.


What happened here Jeff? This is not what I was intending when I was answering the the question.
[/quote]
I split the topic because you and rb were way off topic...and entering into your own discussion in that guys thread. Since I found your discussion interesting....I thought it deserved it own topic. It is kind of two schools of thought here...one is to keep fish lean and more natural looking..and one is to put on as much size as possible no matter what the fish looks like or what that bulk is comprised of. Kind of reminds me of pro wrestling.


----------



## NeXuS

id rather have P's like haters in my opinion they look much healthier IMO what u feedin urs and how much hater just wondering


----------



## Piranha Guru

Grosse Gurke said:


> ..and one is to put on as much size as possible no matter what the fish looks like or what that bulk is comprised of. Kind of reminds me of pro wrestling.


...or sumo wrestling!


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## ...Jay...

I see, gg did it. I was wondering why hater would start a thread with a title like that.

I dont mind the fat look as long as it doesn't get out of hand. If I ever get a huge tank, I will probably feed them salmon until they hit the size I want, then switch to whitefish and turn up the current, to slim them up a little. Mabey even put them on a cycle of fattening, then fasting, to keep the crazy grouth rate, without doing to much damadge to the fish. I think there can be a middle ground, and thats what I would try to find.

I know hater and rb32 already heard me say that in a old rb32 thread, but I still think its a good idea.


----------



## Hater

NeXuS said:


> id rather have P's like haters in my opinion they look much healthier IMO what u feedin urs and how much hater just wondering


I feed my Piranhas a mixture of different brands of pellets. To be exact, here is the list:

Hikari Gold
Hikari Staple
Hikari Excel
Hikari Bio Gold+
Aquarium Cichlid floating pellets
Top Fin Cichlid color enhancing pellets
Wardley Cichlid Pellets
New Life Spectrum
Omega One Color Enhancing Pellets

I mixed all those pellets into a tubberwear and I feed them a little every day. Every now and them I give them some shrimp or tilapia fillets or Catfish.

Hikari Bio Gold + and New Life Spectrums are the best two brands but my Pygos like them all the same.



> Hater It was the same blue bucket that I always use when I take them out of water ...I am not gonna argue here on this stupid thing if you dont want to belive me that's perfectly fine with me ...there are people on this board and out side of this board that have seen them in person...


Look man, all you have to do to shut me up is. Put a measuring tape in front of your tank and take a full tank pic. Show us all that your Fishes are 14" like you claim.

Is not that difficult, watch:
















If you would like, I can find a measuring tape and measure them tonight. I'm willing to bet that my Ternetzi is much larger and healthier then your Reds.

Hater


----------



## Puff

New Life Spectrum FTW!!

i have to stock up on my medium sinking pellets to see if my rhom will eat them. i doubt he will though.


----------



## Hater

Puff said:


> New Life Spectrum FTW!!
> 
> i have to stock up on my medium sinking pellets to see if my rhom will eat them. i doubt he will though.


Puff get the floating type not the sinking type. It's much easier for your Piranhas to attack or eat something on the surface of the tank then on the bottom. Plus it's much easier to remove any left overs too.

Hater

What does FTW stand for?

Hater


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Nick G

hater
those are some pretty reds


----------



## serra_keeper

hater, is your NLS sinking or floating?


----------



## Hater

serra_keeper said:


> hater, is your NLS sinking or floating?


Floating.

Hater


----------



## Sheppard

Damn Hater, your Pygo's have some intense colouration.
I'm loving it over here..and this thread.

Good work guys..both arguments here.
I know we all want to know what RB_32's diet is other than Salmon. But I doubt he'll ever give it up!


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> I think you feed more then salmon
> 
> RB are they still alive???


Of course they are alive; .. healthy and growing at a super fast pace...
[/quote]

RB measure them bad boys I want to see whos bigger

Hater your shoal is amazing

I want to see your shoal RB and a measurement


----------



## barbianj

RB32 is just messin with you guys. His piranhas are not really that fat, it's an illusion. Look through your camera from a high angle into your tank, and your fish will look the same way. He likes the drama when someone gets their underwear in a bunch. All in good fun though. Carry on.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## PygoManiac

Hater your pygos look stunning.


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> RB32 is just messin with you guys. His piranhas are not really that fat, it's an illusion. Look through your camera from a high angle into your tank, and your fish will look the same way. He likes the drama when someone gets their underwear in a bunch. All in good fun though. Carry on.


HUH? ILLUSION huh?

HOW ABOUT 4 INCHES THICK...HOW DO YOU LIKE THAT?
[/quote]

 How bout you show some f*cking updated pics by a ruler... How do you like that?


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## BlackSunshine

RB 32 said:


> RB32 is just messin with you guys. His piranhas are not really that fat, it's an illusion. Look through your camera from a high angle into your tank, and your fish will look the same way. He likes the drama when someone gets their underwear in a bunch. All in good fun though. Carry on.


HUH? ILLUSION huh?

HOW ABOUT 4 INCHES THICK...HOW DO YOU LIKE THAT?
[/quote]

I never understood why you are proud of the way your P's look. honestly that one in your avatar is going to die of heart failure. When you grow a fish or any animal too fast with high fat diet it develops a weak heart eventually it cannot sustain the fish and it dies. 
I'm not sure why this is even a discussion. Your fish is the same thing as a 400 lb man that lives off McDonalds. theres not really a whole lot of debate here its just the fact of the matter.

If theres no need to rush a good thing then why are you rushing your P's growth unnaturally?


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## ICEE

No pics yet


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## blazednosferatu

Well why dont you tell us how you get yours soo big then rb32, and what you feed them? I would also like to see both rb32s p's and haters p's measured


----------



## ICEE

cuz U piss me off



blazednosferatu said:


> Well why dont you tell us how you get yours soo big then rb32, and what you feed them? I would also like to see both rb32s p's and haters p's measured


:nod:


----------



## PygoManiac

RB32 I dont think you realize that your fish are in pain. No way in hell they are 14". 12"+ specimens are rare in the WILD where the water is perfect.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## ICEE

evryone is calling you out RB lets just see some pics with a measurement of your record red bellys


----------



## mulrooneyryan

lets see thoughs pics rb!


----------



## BlackSunshine

RB 32 said:


> EVERYONE wants to grow big piranhas as fast as they can...is this not the case anymore??
> 
> people want to grow them huge fast.. if you can do it why not??
> 
> I say grow them as big as possible the fastest way possible because you know why...YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN THEY WILL DIE.


No, people want to grow healthy fish as quickly as they can without compromising the health of the fish. that is the key point you seem to have missed or ignored. It seems you are more interested in bragging about the size of the fish rather then just having a good looking fish that is healthy and has the best opportunity to live a long life.

Your right you never know when they will die. thats a given in life about every living thing. you might die tomorrow. but that doesn't mean you should live off beer and twinkies.


----------



## PygoManiac

coutl said:


> evryone is calling you out RB lets just see some pics with a measurement of your record red bellys


Exactly, what's the hold up? Are they too big for your existing net or something?


----------



## Sheppard

PygoManiac said:


> evryone is calling you out RB lets just see some pics with a measurement of your record red bellys


Exactly, what's the hold up? Are they too big for your existing *net *or something?
[/quote]









If I had reds that size I wouldn't dare think of netting them! So I can see why RB doesn't want to. My fish are in the 7"+ range and I still don't net them.

And Hey, I'm no moderator here guys but please lets keep this civil. I really like this topic! All topics in Feeding forum are very interesting to me and this one especially!

Because when it comes to feeding, 2 people on this site stick out like a sore thumb to me.. and that's Hater, with his incredible diet of pellets which I can't even comprehend how he gets his P's to willingly eat lol...And RB with his mystery diet and huge ass P's!

Say what you want about both, people have their opinions and I do too..But both members have proven alot about the power of a P's diet and what it can do









I just don't want to see this topic closed!
Good work guys


----------



## Badrad1532

Hater- Your shoal is exactly what I would want mine to look like, Just by Rb's avatar you can see his P's dont have the color of Haters, But I could be wrong and Pics would prove that. Hater once again, Stellar looking, Best looking shoal I have seen


----------



## mike123

Hater you have amazing p's, but why so much hate towards rb32. If he wants festively plump piranhas thats his business. I personally think rb's piranhas are awesome. RB PLEASE POST SOME UPDATED PICS, you keep on saying look up old threads but all of the old pictures are gone so at least re post those old pics.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I dont know why...but every time I read one of RB's posts I do it in the voice of Cartman.....








=


















Im just messing with you RB....I do like this discussion...just keep it civil. And coutl...if you have nothing intelligent to add.....stay out of the topic.


----------



## Hater

Sheppard said:


> evryone is calling you out RB lets just see some pics with a measurement of your record red bellys


Exactly, what's the hold up? Are they too big for your existing *net *or something?
[/quote]:laugh:

If I had reds that size I wouldn't dare think of netting them! So I can see why RB doesn't want to. My fish are in the 7"+ range and I still don't net them.

And Hey, I'm no moderator here guys but please lets keep this civil. I really like this topic! All topics in Feeding forum are very interesting to me and this one especially!

*Because when it comes to feeding, 2 people on this site stick out like a sore thumb to me.. and that's Hater, with his incredible diet of pellets which I can't even comprehend how he gets his P's to willingly eat lol*...And RB with his mystery diet and huge ass P's!

Say what you want about both, people have their opinions and I do too..But both members have proven alot about the power of a P's diet and what it can do









I just don't want to see this topic closed!
Good work guys
[/quote]

Thanks for the complement guys.

Sheppard I encourage Pellets because they have drastically improve the color of my mixed pygos. I'm very happy with the result of this diet and strongly recommend it. I'm sorry if I came too strong but unlike RB, I found something that has worked for me and I'm willing to share the information with my fellow hobbyist.

And Sheppard I'm not asking for RB to net his fishes, all I'm asking is for him to put a measuring tape in front of the tank and take a full tank shot. The size doesn't have to be exact. I just want to see if they are at least 7".



> Hater- Your shoal is exactly what I would want mine to look like, Just by Rb's avatar you can see his P's dont have the color of Haters, But I could be wrong and Pics would prove that. Hater once again, Stellar looking, Best looking shoal I have seen


Thanks Brad but it is rather easy to get them like that. Pellet diet(have to do it Shepard







) and good water quality(frequent water changes).



> No, people want to grow healthy fish as quickly as they can without compromising the health of the fish. that is the key point you seem to have missed or ignored. It seems you are more interested in bragging about the size of the fish rather then just having a good looking fish that is healthy and has the best opportunity to live a long life.
> 
> Your right you never know when they will die. thats a given in life about every living thing. you might die tomorrow. but that doesn't mean you should live off beer and twinkies.


Agree with you 100% BlackSunshine. I've already shown that you can get your Pygos really big without having them in an unnatural fatty diet. Plus, we still don't know if RB Piranhas are as big as he says they are.

And BlackSunshine, thanks for putting me up on the New Life Spectrum pellets. My Pygos love them.

Hater


----------



## BlackSunshine

No problem man.


----------



## jestergraphics

I'd like "huge P's" as well but think of it in a humane sense here... I love big but lean P's a.k.a healthy P's why on earth would you want chunks of lard that happen to have red bellys and fins just to have big P's. RB it almost ....naw it does seem you're proud of what you've done to your P's and it just doesn't make any sense at all. It would be like you saying you want to get big and changing your diet to hitting up some fast food 4x a day and then six months from now being happy about being "big." There's absolutly no logic at all in what you have done and are doing, nor a humane reason for doing so. Bottom line its cruel and your no better than the guy grouping his red and black rhom together wondering why his red is all jacked up. This is a deffinate example that not everyone is born with common sense and its a shame cause now some P's are going to have a short life credited to stupidity.


----------



## ICEE

Cmon Guys get these measurement pics up


----------



## Hater

coutl said:


> Cmon Guys get these measurement pics up


Sup? I will do it tomorrow, need to get a measuring tape and then is going to be hard to get the size because my tank is very well planted.


----------



## ICEE

Ya it will probably be very hard for you but RB tank has no plants


----------



## P-Dee

> Because when it comes to feeding, 2 people on this site stick out like a sore thumb to me.. and that's Hater, with his incredible diet of pellets which I can't even comprehend how he gets his P's to willingly eat lol...And RB with his mystery diet and huge ass P's!


Agreed lol. Hater has some really sweet looking fish (love my lil 6" ers to look like that someday), but RB has some interesting looking fish (BTW RB..do your fish still swim around or just float, not a knock there..seriously I'm just wondering if fish THAT thick still have mobility)
I would like to see measuring tape pics as well ^.^
Interesting thread..I've got it bookmarked


----------



## NeXuS

i would like to see measurement pics aswell


----------



## Doktordet

Ive seen Hater's shoal in person and it is one hell of a shoal. Nice mix of BIG pygos, and intense coloration.


----------



## 77gp454

RB32, not Everybody likes to grow thier Ps huge fast. I dont mind the wait and in some cases when they get to a certain size I have to get them a bigger tank, which I dont always have the money for. I enjoy them at all sizes and I prefer to get them as babies, as small as possible. I feed mine a variety of things with good Health being the only means for my choice.

And you do need to get some pictures up. I have never seen a tank shot from you. After seeing your involvement in the 4000 gallon tank thread, I'm not so sure you even have Ps. Not trying to be an a$$, but if those are your Ps, lets see tank shots, with or w/o the ruler.


----------



## ICEE

wheres the alpha female


----------



## Doktordet

its friday nite, maybe clubbing?


----------



## ICEE

Doktordet said:


> its friday nite, maybe clubbing?










maybe eating


----------



## mulrooneyryan

i put my bets on that rb doesnt post pics, and if he does you still wont be able to tell what size they are with the pics he decides to put up.

common rb prove all us doubters here wrong put up some decent pics with measurments.


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> get those pics son I want to see your reds


SORRY I WILL NEVER POST PICS AGAIN...
[/quote]


----------



## BlackSunshine

yeah we see that STFU already.


----------



## Doktordet

coutl said:


> its friday nite, maybe clubbing?:rasp:










maybe eating
[/quote]

eating....salmon?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

why does it even matter about rb32's piranhas?
they arnt yours so why does everybody have to say that their ugly, fat,obesse and things like that when it doesnt when concern you

theres tons of piranhas in way worse conditions so why dont you constantly attack those people?

in his threand he said how to get your piranha like his so if someone wanted to beef theirs up they could but it doesnt mean that they have to do it to the same extent as he did


----------



## Hater

sean-820 said:


> why does it even matter about rb32's piranhas?
> they arnt yours so why does everybody have to say that their ugly, fat,obesse and things like that when it doesnt when concern you
> 
> theres tons of piranhas in way worse conditions so why dont you constantly attack those people?
> 
> in his threand he said how to get your piranha like his so if someone wanted to beef theirs up they could but it doesnt mean that they have to do it to the same extent as he did


Sean this is not about how ugly his piranhas are, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

However, RB_32 has claim his Red Bellys are around 12-14". All everyone wants to see is, if his claims are true. Hell I don't even care how big they are, I'll settle for a full tank shot just to see if he has Piranhas at all.

Hater


----------



## ICEE

BlackSunshine said:


> yeah we see that STFU already.


----------



## Piranha Tank

i feed my pygos raw shrimps/ catfish fillet/tilipia fillet but couple of days back i tried feeding him pink salmon they loved it much more then other food i dont understand , but one thing for sure its smell a lot and water get a little cloudy, all of my 03 reds are 6-7" healthy.


----------



## Sheppard

> And Sheppard I'm not asking for RB to net his fishes, all I'm asking is for him to put a measuring tape in front of the tank and take a full tank shot. The size doesn't have to be exact. I just want to see if they are at least 7".


Hater, I know you weren't asking RB to net his fishes. I was referring to PygoManiacs post when he asked if they were too big for his existing net. But I agree, I wouldn't net fish of that size, theres much easier ways!


----------



## Puff

Hater said:


> New Life Spectrum FTW!!
> 
> i have to stock up on my medium sinking pellets to see if my rhom will eat them. i doubt he will though.


Puff get the floating type not the sinking type. It's much easier for your Piranhas to attack or eat something on the surface of the tank then on the bottom. Plus it's much easier to remove any left overs too.

Hater

What does FTW stand for?

Hater
[/quote]

the floating pellets make sense, but unfortunately my rhom despises the top of the tank. he is 99.999999999999999999% of the time in the bottom half of the tank.







i think sinking pellets would be the only way i could get him to eat them..unless i stuff them in to his food...but he's too small for that right now. i have the 1mm NLS pellets right now, which are too small...then i have a couple of the slightly larger ones, but they are mixed in with the small ones.lol

time to go restock on the NLS.lol


----------



## 2nd2n0ne

sean-820 said:


> why does it even matter about rb32's piranhas?
> they arnt yours so why does everybody have to say that their ugly, fat,obesse and things like that when it doesnt when concern you
> 
> theres tons of piranhas in way worse conditions so why dont you constantly attack those people?
> 
> in his threand he said how to get your piranha like his so if someone wanted to beef theirs up they could but it doesnt mean that they have to do it to the same extent as he did


it doesnt matter at all...i think hater made this thread is for us how to care for our P's...me,,just like all of you in the hobby cares for our fish right.? so when we see someone making their fish obesse or anything that is not proper,,maybe just maybe we should teach,,show or correct them the way their P's should be treated...just my opinion though...









btw,, hater's P's are much more fun to look at other than overgrowned P's that we know their big but not knowing what they feels like...making them healthy makes us real hobbyist not makin them look good but not thinking about their health...

one more thing...w/c one do you like,,seeing fat girls dance on a dance floor or model like bodies dancing.? hehehe


----------



## Spiloman

dude rbs p is absolutely ugly, it looks just like a fat ass tick...that is sad that someone would have their p so unhealthy like that, there is no way they should be like that..Hater, your p's look excellent.


----------



## mulrooneyryan

just as i thought no decent pics....


----------



## rhom40

Guys again what difference does it make, if they are fat an ugly so be it, its his fish, some like big no matter what, some is stuck on healthy, that like some people use steriods some are natreral, for instisence i have a 95lb weight pulling pit, were some like 35 to 45lb pitbull who fight dogs. Its to eaches own. Good discussion.









What is a pic? some time pic LIE.


----------



## Spiloman

no pics cause he is embarassed to show it.


----------



## piranhasrule56

Hey RB32 how many homer runs can your roid raged pygo barrybondso jack a year?


----------



## rhom40




----------



## mulrooneyryan

im just starting to believe that his ps arnt the size he claims as hater suggested. id love to see a rbp this size, but im having my doubts now......if i had a rbp this size i would be more than proud to show a good pic with a measuring tape beside. at this point i would probably just do it to prove the doubters wrong and stop all the talk about this.


----------



## Spiloman

pirahasrule56 said:


> Hey RB32 how many homer runs can your roid raged pygo barrybondso jack a year?


hahahahhahaha


----------



## randyarbo.

my p's put everyone to shame. they are 22" and they got that big in only 2 months!! i fed thema steady diet of kittens and aborted fetuses. great in nutrition.

not really

but seriously, rb's gotta post these pics

and hater-your p'sare impressive.


----------



## odyssey

hater, i love your shoal!


----------



## Hater

mulrooneyryan said:


> im just starting to believe that his ps arnt the size he claims as hater suggested. id love to see a rbp this size, but im having my doubts now......if i had a rbp this size i would be more than proud to show a good pic with a measuring tape beside. at this point i would probably just do it to prove the doubters wrong and stop all the talk about this.


Ryan I'm at the point where I don't even beleive he has any Red Bellys whats so ever. I don't even care about size, just show a pic to see if you really have them RB_32, you are dissappointing the whole forum.

Hater


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH

Hey Hater, your Ps are bad ass dude..

R.T.


----------



## Hater

RAZOR_TOOTH said:


> Hey Hater, your Ps are bad ass dude..
> 
> R.T.


Razor thanks man, I'm very proud of my fishes and love them to death.

I try my hardest to keep them stress free, work hard with the water quality and diet. I'm getting a digital comcorder in the near future and will be posting a feeding video.

Hater


----------



## Trigga

Hater man i got a question for ya...how do u get your reds to eat them pellets?? I want them to get that AMAZING colour you get with pellets but everytime i try to feed them it they just spit them out...any tips?


----------



## Hater

Trigga said:


> Hater man i got a question for ya...how do u get your reds to eat them pellets?? I want them to get that AMAZING colour you get with pellets but everytime i try to feed them it they just spit them out...any tips?


Trigga patience bro, patience. I suggest you read this thread and then apply what you learned:

Read me

I know he talks about shrimp but I beleive that this technice could also be applied to pellets.

Good luck Trigga.

Hater


----------



## Trigga

Thats a great read...some good info there...im gonna fatten them up the rest of this week and start them on pellets starting next monday..ill let you know how it goes man


----------



## Hater

Trigga said:


> Thats a great read...some good info there...im gonna fatten them up the rest of this week and start them on pellets starting next monday..ill let you know how it goes man


Good luck Trigga and don't give up man. You will see the difference once you get them on the pellet diet.

Make sure you get good brands of Pellets.

Hater


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

RB32 and his Ps have become very famous on this site.


----------



## darkemotion562

Hater said:


> i dont think rb_32 feeds his huge ugly P with ground beef


You are right Nexus he doesn't. He feeds his Piranhas Salmon.

However, both salmon and ground beef are very high in fat and in the end. You will have the same result.

How do you think those Grisly bear gain all that weight in such little time?

Here is a quote from Frank:



> A VARIABLE steady diet is always BEST. Feeding just one or two types of food is not nutritious and can lead to health problems, particularly FAT. Beef heart is a nutritious food rich in protein, however its downside, it also has fat that can accumilate in the liver. *I'm sure there are plenty of examples (RB32 comes to mind on feeding mostly salmon, rich in fat)* on what one diet can do. You won't be able to convince everyone and sometimes its just knowing when to end the argument on your side. You'll find that eventually (once a few fish have died), they'll either quit the hobby or get the message.


And RB_32 did start a thread in this forum stating how he got his pygos so fat:

RB_32 Thread

And yes, I'm a hater and I've been drinking plenty of that *hatorade*









Hater
[/quote]

hey idiot learn to spell its haterade like in your avatar!!


----------



## Hater

darkemotion562 said:


> i dont think rb_32 feeds his huge ugly P with ground beef


You are right Nexus he doesn't. He feeds his Piranhas Salmon.

However, both salmon and ground beef are very high in fat and in the end. You will have the same result.

How do you think those Grisly bear gain all that weight in such little time?

Here is a quote from Frank:



> A VARIABLE steady diet is always BEST. Feeding just one or two types of food is not nutritious and can lead to health problems, particularly FAT. Beef heart is a nutritious food rich in protein, however its downside, it also has fat that can accumilate in the liver. *I'm sure there are plenty of examples (RB32 comes to mind on feeding mostly salmon, rich in fat)* on what one diet can do. You won't be able to convince everyone and sometimes its just knowing when to end the argument on your side. You'll find that eventually (once a few fish have died), they'll either quit the hobby or get the message.


And RB_32 did start a thread in this forum stating how he got his pygos so fat:

RB_32 Thread

And yes, I'm a hater and I've been drinking plenty of that *hatorade*









Hater
[/quote]

hey idiot learn to spell its haterade like in your avatar!!
[/quote]

Hey idiot learn to start a sentence with a capital letter!!

Hater


----------

